# PC3-12800 1600MHz ram running at 800MHz?



## NingZhou

I just bought some of this ram: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX33234%28ME%29.aspx?cc=1

I set all the timings, 9-9-9-24, and tried setting the Frequency on my BIOS to 1600, but only goes to 1507 for some reason. Set my voltages to 1.5V, and when I go into CPU-Z, it shows that it's only at 800MHz on the SPD right beside Max Bandwidth. Can anyone help fix this? Let me know if you need a picture of the BIOS.

My motherboard and specs are under me, the only difference is the ram.

-NingZhou.


----------



## Cryolite

i believe cpuz shows exactly half of the actual speed.

dunno the reasoning, or math behind it, but im using 1600mhz rams, and it shows 800.


----------



## Korayyy

I think it shows that because it is ran in dual-channel.


----------



## Shogon




----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15153297*
> i believe cpuz shows exactly half of the actual speed.
> 
> dunno the reasoning, or math behind it, but im using 1600mhz rams, and it shows 800.


double data rate (DDR) Means that it will show 1/2 the accual speed, multiply what CPUz says by 2 and u will get your final speed.


----------



## NingZhou

Alright so, it's 752.0x2 = 1504, my BIOS only shows somewhere around 1507, I believe. How do I make it read 1600?

-NingZhou.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NingZhou;15153429*
> Alright so, it's 752.0x2 = 1504, my BIOS only shows somewhere around 1507, I believe. How do I make it read 1600?
> 
> -NingZhou.


Increase the fsb.


----------



## Shogon

Try setting it higher, maybe around 1650 MHz?


----------



## 179232

DDR= Double Data Rate. 800MHz in CPU-z is the same as DDR3-1600.


----------



## blackbalt89

It shows half the rated speed because it is double data rate (DDRx) RAM. Seeing half is normal.

RAM speed is linked to BCLK speeds. So you may need to up your FSB to match the speeds that you want.


----------



## cmorin

Isn't this something a simple search in the forums would have gotten an answer for..

not to mention google..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmorin;15153659*
> Isn't this something a simple search in the forums would have gotten an answer for..
> 
> not to mention google..


True but some do it anyway.

@OP

Cpu-Z shows the RAM clock rate not the effective clock rate. It's normal.


----------



## redhat_ownage

why does this question get asked every week?
dosent anyone read FAQ's anymore?


----------



## dslovel

Hey guys, I have a question, maybe someone here can help me out. When I run CPU-Z, it only says my RAM is running at 800 Mhz. It is 1600Mhz DDR3, why is it only running at half speed?

JUST KIDDING! I searched Google and got to this page. Thought it would be funny to post the above as my first post. Thanks for the help!


----------

